# VDDC fluctuations?



## pibrahim (Oct 26, 2010)

I've been having problems with my Asus Ares freezing during Furmark tests.  To try and hunt the cause of the problem, I tested my old 7800GTX in the same PC and it worked for 90 minutes fine.

I then analysed the GPU-Z log to try and work out what's going wrong...

The readout for the 7800GTX benchmark has its VDDC readings at 1.4 (V) constantly - solid as a rock. However, for the Ares, not only is the VDDC fluctuating between 1.00 and 1.175, every so often it drops out completely (the reading is just --). When the VDDC cuts, the VDDCI also cuts. And when that happens, the VDDC current is listed at 0.0 (amps) too. The next reading will generally be back to normal, but I'm assuming these fluctuations aren't normal.

Are these fluctuations normal with a Radeon 5xxx card? Is it a sign of a dodgy PSU or is the Ares itself knackered..?  My PSU is an XFX 850w (core edition, not black edition).


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 26, 2010)

Look at Asus support site and see if there is a BIOS update for your card. 

My Asus Matrix 5870 would crash/freeze in games till I updated it to a newer BIOS that I got off of Asus Support site.


----------

